# Black Rose Spade Bridge



## Rob Fisher (17/7/22)

The Black Rose Spade comes with a million airflow pins... well two bags of them! I chose the biggest one obviously because I can never quite get enough air out of a Billet Box! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Great airflow! Wicking well! Flavour great! Another great buy and an addition to the vape arsenal!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Black Rose Spade comes with a million airflow pins... well two bags of them! I chose the biggest one obviously because I can never quite get enough air out of a Billet Box! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Great airflow! Wicking well! Flavour great! Another great buy and an addition to the vape arsenal!
> View attachment 259385
> View attachment 259386
> View attachment 259387
> View attachment 259388


Plus it’s purty!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/7/22)

And how’s the snail tanks doing? Still very little condensation?


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> And how’s the snail tanks doing? Still very little condensation?



Yip I do enjoy the Snail Tanks!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

